# Looking for an Orchestrator that uses Sibelius



## sourcefor (Jan 9, 2016)

I am i need of someone to chart out/transcribe 30 pop songs from the original recordings and deliver the Sibelius files to me via DROPBOX...I will also need lead vocal sheets with lyrics..PM me with estimate..my deadline is March 1, 2016..Thanks!


----------



## sourcefor (Jan 9, 2016)

or if anyone knows where I may purchase Sibelius Charts/scores let me know thanks!


----------



## JohnBMears (Jan 14, 2016)

How much instrumentation/how thick are the charts?
Transcribing audio into sheet music is one of my side-jobs, I'd be happy to help but would want to make sure I could plan enough time to fully flesh them out. Thanks!

JOHN


----------



## snattack (Jan 30, 2016)

If you haven't found anyone, I'm up for it.


----------

